# RIPS 7 second Drag R32 GTR first full pass



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Robbie Ward and the guys RIPS have already done a couple of shake downs with their R32 GTR and have ironed out little issues they found (a dodgy fitting for the Nitrous and a faulty crank trigger) but today they are racing at the NZ four and rotary nationals, and did a 7.80 @ 288kph on their very first pass... And have backed it up with a 7.88 at 290kph.

The weather is starting to look a bit dicey, but I will update if any more news happens. Congratulations guys, bloody awesome show... Looks awesome! 

Dan


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

Go Kiwi!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done Rob and your team! Into the sevens this soon is a great sign of the potential of MW3!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Just did 7.7 @ 288kph


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

Can't wait to see a video of this...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I will record the next one, think he might give it a bit more on this one... The 7.7 looked easy, was straight as anything


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Exciting. VERY exciting! 

Bring on the vids! :clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic stuff ! been following his progress on Facebook,as he doesn't post much on here these days.

Well done R.I.P.S :thumbsup:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Awesome....well done to Rob and the RIPS team


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

One more ready for footage :thumbsup:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

WoW a red 32 thats got me interested now


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Check Rips Racing on facebook there are a few video's there but I'll be putting the in car and on car video's on youtube over the next couple of days.

The car ran great, very smooth and consistent 7.7s to 7.8s without pushing particularly hard, looking forward to a getting more grip so we can lay into it some more 

I'll be very happy if we get even a little closer to the 2 top guns on our small tyres and pump gas.

Rob.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing. Seen a pic of it on Facebook


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS MGAWOT III first full pass 7.80 @ 181mph - YouTube

MGAWOT III 7 78 @ 181mph - YouTube

RIPS MGAWOT III rear view 2 - YouTube

MGAWOT III rear view drift session - YouTube

Up against a little ute that runs 7.1s, little bit slippery off the line:
MGAWOT III in car 4 - YouTube


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Turbo is so small....


Awesome stuff guys!

Edit,

No drama at all it looks like!! Seems super stable that pretty damn amazing. Not much of a drag person but still ... Holy cow that's fast!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Has to be lots more (aka less) to come looking at Vids.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> RIPS MGAWOT III first full pass 7.80 @ 181mph - YouTube
> 
> MGAWOT III 7 78 @ 181mph - YouTube
> 
> ...


Well done Rob and crew, I love the look of the car, maddest yet!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it me or does the front remind you off a Veyron


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn. That's pretty good goings Rob!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Check Rips Racing on facebook there are a few video's there but I'll be putting the in car and on car video's on youtube over the next couple of days.
> 
> The car ran great, very smooth and consistent 7.7s to 7.8s without pushing particularly hard, looking forward to a getting more grip so we can lay into it some more
> 
> ...


Does this belong to someone in the UK?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It's his own beast, this time


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Lith said:


> It's his own beast, this time


Oh thats good
someone had said it was coming to the UK
unless he is planing to bring it over here to race:thumbsup:


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

WOW! Outstanding job R.I.P.S. crew!

I caught myself falling into the monitor on the 'rear view 2' video, like a virtual reality amusement ride. :chuckle:


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow very impressive as usual rob. I must have missed it, is there a build thread on this?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

RKTuning said:


> Oh thats good
> someone had said it was coming to the UK
> unless he is planing to bring it over here to race:thumbsup:


I asked if I could borrow it once he got it all sorted out Ron.

My lower weight  would improve the times.......... :chuckle: :flame:

Your even lower weight/experience would probably put it in 6's. But of course you don't do the strip anymore...... :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> My lower weight  would improve the times.......... :chuckle: :flame:


Lower centre of gravity should help :chuckle::squintdan:wavey:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

John, you built that race car yet, or are you shipping it to Robbie to get it done proper!

Robbie has got a cunning plan for next meeting next weekend. Target is 7.6sec, but its a new track so everything is a bit unpredictable, especially the all important traction, since traction control is banned in NZ. 

Getting the 7.8sec on their first 'full' event, on damp track, seems to have surprised a lot of people.

Be interesting to see how fast Robbie can get the Red Baron to go this year.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> John, you built that race car yet, or are you shipping it to Robbie to get it done proper!


Only if Robbie accepts IOU's 

Can't wait to see the 'Red Baron' run again.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The car use to be called the red barron, I brought a bare rolling shell and now it is all together in a totally different form and called MGAWOT III 

We've found a few things we can improve on quite easily so fingers crossed for a good track next weekend.

The car is also at least 100kg heavier than it use to be due to water to air intercooler, water tank and various other things so if we can lose 100kg in weight in other areas over the next few months or in the off season we'll have "free" 1 to 1.5 10ths up our sleeves as well.

And yes a diet for me is part of the plan (5kg lost since car/driver was weighed 2 weeks ago)

We'll be over the moon if we can see a 7.5 to 7.6 on a NZ track.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well done Rob, fantastic results mate


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Stand corrected, so to give it its full title "RIPS Red Barron MGAWOT III"? Or just RIPS MGAWOT III? Or RIPS MGAWOT and a third III! 

5Kg in two weeks? What did Sheryl cut off, sorry, mean out?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just RIPS MGAWOT III :thumbsup:

No alcohol and a very low calorie diet, not easy but it works.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just RIPS MGAWOT III :thumbsup:
> 
> No alcohol and a very low calorie diet, not easy but it works.


Lol! You and the car are sworn off alcohol:flame:

(It's funny cause in its previous incarnation it ran on alcohol......oh well I thought it was funny.....:nervous


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It still runs on alcohol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lith said:


> It still runs on alcohol


Really? I thought it was E85?

.....my bad, scratch everything I said then:nervous:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just RIPS MGAWOT III :thumbsup:
> 
> No alcohol and a very low calorie diet, not easy but it works.



I think Rob's more like Baron Greenback than Red Baron. You should see how miserable he looks without alcohol after the races :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> Really? I thought it was E85?
> 
> .....my bad, scratch everything I said then:nervous:


You fell for that one didn't you! Yes, its on E85 same as RIPS Blue Streak.

This coming weekend at Masterton Motorplex could be exciting if weather holds, track isn't cold, and it grips!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

ATCO said:


> This coming weekend at Masterton Motorplex could be exciting if weather holds, track isn't cold, and it grips!



And Robbie is lighter, now  :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> Really? I thought it was E85?
> 
> .....my bad, scratch everything I said then:nervous:


I guess I could be being pedantic... But I still think of 85 percent alcohol as pretty much running on alcohol, just not as full on as the methanol that the methanol that the 2.7 Glenn ran was  

Can't wait for Masterton!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

We need photographic evidence to support that claim!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

OK, Ethanol is in the same Chemistry group as Alcohol, and Methanol for that matter, I'll give you that, however I don't think most people would view having E85 in the tank as 'running on alcohol'.

It IS true that Robbie runs on alcohol............. As does Jas..............


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

ATCO said:


> It IS true that Robbie runs on alcohol.............



I just hope he doesn't get the taste for Nitro.......

After setting himself on fire with petrol years ago, I reckon he'd literally blow himself up if he tried the same thing with Nitro in close proximity. Hmmm, I wonder how fast an R32 needs to go to leave the earth's atmosphere? :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

^^lol, that fire/explosion was awesome at the time, not so good once I sobered up though, pretty sore.

I'm very happy with where MGAWOT III is at for doing just 4 full runs on a track that had seen rain several times during the day, crap off 100s of street car tyres and a mist of dust/dirt from the motorcross track next to it all day. Its about 100kg heavier than it use to be, we are running diff ratio's about 18% taller which is a HUGE amount harder to get off the line and pull down the track and we are on Glens old stock of tyres.

If all goes to plan, we can only get quicker


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> It still runs on alcohol


Your right, Jamersons and Jim beam :chuckle:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck with the new car Rob hope you do it.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Screw you Lith, my joke still stands!  haha!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your right, Jamersons and Jim beam :chuckle:


Car: E85
Robbie Ward: E40

?? 

I'm not picking on it, I personally love the idea of cars running on ethanol - had a happy sniff of the air after MGAWOT 3's runs  Definitely didn't smell like it was running on BP Ultimate haha


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the 7.48 @ 189mph this weekend Robbie! Brilliant end to an epic first season racing MGAWOT3.... Can't wait till next season, knowing it's only just begun!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Robbie doesn't post here much, tends to do the RIPS Racing Facebook page.

MW3 received several serious upgrades, but with a few still up the sleeve, for the 14/15 season in NZ with the aim of taking the outright WR still using the 'skinny' 10inch wide tyres and 26 diameter.

Having near as dammit matched the WR earlier this year (aka April as per Lith's post). For this year Robbie replaced the GTX47 Turbo with the GTX55 (they don't make a bigger one). He also uprated the fuel system to 12 injectors as fuel has been switched from E85 to Methanol. The car has also been fitted with a custom exhaust manifold from SINCO that looks like its off an F1 car. Plus some lumpier cams to exploit the turbo more. The 250 shot multiport NOS system has been taken OFF, its now on MW2 RIPS Blue Streak! (We haven't used it yet).

Bedding in on the dyno suggested that some serious power gains had been achieved. Like 1100awhp still not at max boost or revs........

One Bar Boost

A new torque converter was produced that was 'tighter' than last years to try and avoid the unit slippage experienced on the 7.48 run.

Unfortunately, at the Test and Tune day at the strip it was found to be so tight it wouldn't let the turbo spool up! Ooops!

So back to HQ and put last years converter on for following weekends test day.

Bit of a struggle to get the Meth/NOS combo to work as required. Some headscratching and discussion developed a possible solution. Adjust, check and go.

Sorted!

Robbie dialed in a 7.9 time. Boost limited to 30psi being slowly brought in over 2 secs, softly off the line at 4500rpm and 7psi. 

1.32sec 60ft (which is a bit slow for Robbie), caught and passed the opponent at 300m point, at the 1/8th 143mph (normally 150+) well in front so knocked the power and coasted for 1.5secs to avoid breaking out, crossing line at 8.0sec and 154mph. 

Likely terminal would have been 180+ with a time below 7.7secs.

Engine strong and sweet. But then Robbie finds the Crank Timing Trigger has broke (like I did at Japshow). So game over for the day.

However, all the numbers are encouraging as 60ft can be better, 1/8th can be better and Robbie can keep his foot in all the way. Lots more to come and the car already performing.

Next run is straight into an event in two weeks time.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice write up Dave 

Have you popped over to see it run (or are you planning to)?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Jon.

Not seen MW3, probably go over for MW4 to check on seat fit.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

With the new setup Robbie has gone down to 7.52 @ ~186mph, getting quicker each run - the most recent pass was off to a flier and the well-thrashed-engine decided that was about enough and picked a terrible time to let go, stopping what looked like could have been a pretty heroic run and one which definitely gives the impression this car has everything it takes to take the record.

Quite a shame about the timing, but the team obviously have found the point where the bottom end needs a bit of regular preventative love and also gained some awesome data which should hopefully go some way to breaking some records or at the very least PBs (Heat Treatments won't be resting on their laurels).

So, on the topic of this car getting some records - a NZ publication are running a competition to get two of our drag imports to Oz where there are much better venues/tracks for Jamboree later this year and methinks Robbie & team need all the help they can get to get to a track where they are that much more likely to smash that 7.41... http://woobox.com/whu6jf/dtxjho


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Stunning car!


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update.I do miss reading Rob's regular updates.Just voted.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

old git said:


> Thanks for the update.I do miss reading Rob's regular updates.Just voted.


No worries 

An update if people hadn't seen yet, RIPS is now the worlds quickest GTR and is going to Jamboree in Oz in August to see how it goes on a better track (Heat Treatments only ever ran 7.8 on the track RIPS did 7.3 on!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkwHZhIbXIU


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Lith said:


> No worries
> 
> An update if people hadn't seen yet, RIPS is now the worlds quickest GTR and is going to Jamboree in Oz in August to see how it goes on a better track (Heat Treatments only ever ran 7.8 on the track RIPS did 7.3 on!)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkwHZhIbXIU


Thanks Lith,will be looking forward to August.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Tomorrow (19th April) could be interesting. It's the 'final event' of the season at Meremere, no competition as such, a 'fun day'. However I gather Robbie intends testing a few 'updates' on MW3 prior to going to the Jamboree in August. If weather is kind, track is good, car runs sweet and Robbie can nail a good run, who knows what might be done?


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

ATCO said:


> Tomorrow (19th April) could be interesting. It's the 'final event' of the season at Meremere, no competition as such, a 'fun day'. However I gather Robbie intends testing a few 'updates' on MW3 prior to going to the Jamboree in August. If weather is kind, track is good, car runs sweet and Robbie can nail a good run, who knows what might be done?


Hi,do you know how things went.Thanks.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Track wasn't in great shape but he still managed a 7.33 and 7.35, can't wait to see how this goes at Willowbank when it heads over to Oz!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

It was a fun day, pretty cold and miserable, with 100s of street cars dropping stones etc all over the place, the track wasn't prepped anything like it is at a competition meeting but despite that we managed a 1.18 60ft and a 1.20 60ft which is a HUGE improvement over our best with the smaller tyres on a competition prepped surface. Once off the line grip was minimal and we had a few hairy moments, despite that we managed a 7.33 @ 191.5mph off the 1.18 60ft and with the power backed off we managed a 7.35 @ 190 off a 1.20 60ft. All looks very promising when on a good surface.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> It was a fun day, pretty cold and miserable, with 100s of street cars dropping stones etc all over the place, the track wasn't prepped anything like it is at a competition meeting but despite that we managed a 1.18 60ft and a 1.20 60ft which is a HUGE improvement over our best with the smaller tyres on a competition prepped surface. Once off the line grip was minimal and we had a few hairy moments, despite that we managed a 7.33 @ 191.5mph off the 1.18 60ft and with the power backed off we managed a 7.35 @ 190 off a 1.20 60ft. All looks very promising when on a good surface.


Thanks for the update,those times are fantastic particularly from a poor track.Good luck in August.Cheers.:bowdown1:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This car has just arrived in Oz, as with it's owner - and will be racing this weekend, weather permitting. 

Good luck Robbie! And good luck, Oz - shit just got real


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Lith said:


> This car has just arrived in Oz, as with it's owner - and will be racing this weekend, weather permitting.
> 
> Good luck Robbie! And good luck, Oz - shit just got real


Rob and Reece going head to head,looking forward to the results.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What's the lever in the roof? The shoot? Wouldn't it be safer to have it somewhere closer to the wheel? Seems a bit of a stretch?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

sevens, that's dragster territory


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Lith said:


> This car has just arrived in Oz, as with it's owner - and will be racing this weekend, weather permitting.
> 
> Good luck Robbie! And good luck, Oz - shit just got real


Can I add my good luck to Robbie and the team.Hope there are lots of vids done.Very interesting to see what difference the track makes.:bowdown1:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

As far as I know Reece isn't racing, and Rob's car (as well as 3 other Kiwi cars) haven't cleared customs yet and testing is today, forecast for this weekend is terrible at this stage so at this stage just some better luck so they can even hit the strip before they come back would be good!!


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lith,did the weather clear up to allow some racing.Thanks.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahh yes, sorry - no personal bests but his slowest time of the event was 7.41, quickest was 7.34 and he won his class at the event so has to be counted a pretty damn good outing


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Wow that's quick


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Lith said:


> Ahh yes, sorry - no personal bests but his slowest time of the event was 7.41, quickest was 7.34 and he won his class at the event so has to be counted a pretty damn good outing


Thanks,runs are so consistant and only a couple of 100ths away.Well done to the team.:bowdown1:


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> It was a fun day, pretty cold and miserable, with 100s of street cars dropping stones etc all over the place, the track wasn't prepped anything like it is at a competition meeting but despite that we managed a 1.18 60ft and a 1.20 60ft which is a HUGE improvement over our best with the smaller tyres on a competition prepped surface. Once off the line grip was minimal and we had a few hairy moments, despite that we managed a 7.33 @ 191.5mph off the 1.18 60ft and with the power backed off we managed a 7.35 @ 190 off a 1.20 60ft. All looks very promising when on a good surface.




Rob,
what was the boost pressure on your 7,33 s run?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Around 50 psi


----------

